# Distance B.Div. programs



## polemic_turtle (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to look overseas to get them, but here are two accredited Bachelor of Divinity degrees by distance. What do you fine brothers think of them and how would you advise?

London University External Program

&

Spurgeon's College

Personally, I was more inclined to go with the London's degree, as it seemed a good bit more straightforward and simple, but advise as you know best.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2008)

Tyler, can you keep me informed about this. I find it very interesting as well!


----------



## larryjf (Jan 3, 2008)

I would recommend checking out the Wiki articles on these institutions...

Spurgeon's College - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
University of London External System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I especially found this interesting in regards to Spurgeon's...



> Spurgeon's College is currently in association with the Baptist Union of Great Britain, which Spurgeon in later years did disassociate with on the fundematals of liberal theology within the Union, which he felt was compromise on Scripture.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jan 3, 2008)

polemic_turtle said:


> I had to look overseas to get them, but here are two accredited Bachelor of Divinity degrees by distance. What do you fine brothers think of them and how would you advise?



Dear Tyler, given this is a board dedicated to Puritan theology, then I would hesitate to recommend any distance study of theology. Theology is different from any other discipline, precisely because it deals with God, a radically different subject from maths, English, media studies etc. 

The best way to learn theology is in a worshipping community, under godly leaders who will model what they teach. Christianity is head, heart, and hands. As John Owen argues gaining theological knowledge is merely Christian philosophy; it only becomes theology when it warms the heart for adoration and strengthens the hands for service. Distance education is perilous because it lacks the worshipping community and godly role-models.

Simply accruing theological knowledge is very dangerous because it can produce arrogance (1 Cor. 8:1). Those who study theology need the accountability of a worshipping community and the oversight of godly role-models.

Every blessing brother.


----------

